
Git push over XMPP - bokchoi
http://joeyh.name/blog/entry/git_push_over_XMPP/
======
ComputerGuru
Interesting. I think there's a demand for a generic, protocol-agnostic git
push framework where you can write plugins for both sending and automated
receiving.

All git patches boil can be boiled down to ASCII patches. There's no reason
you can't write a framework to send/receive ASCII-formatted git
patches/pulls/pushes via email, xmpp, twitter, etc.

~~~
mey
How does git handle binary/highorder byte data for patching?

~~~
avar
Git sends data between repositories using a pack format that transfers the raw
blob/tres/commit/tag objects, not patches.

------
jlgreco
I've been wondering about the possibility of doing this ever since I saw that
Joey has been working on XMPP stuff for git-annex. Would be very nice to see
this become a thing of it's own.

------
e12e
I really like this idea, and kudos to the author for coming up with a
pragmatic (if possibly insane) way to get things done... but when I read stuff
like this:

    
    
      > Imagine if you could send git pushes to any of your friends on
      > Google Talk or other Jabber (XMPP) servers. Even though you're in
      > different places and your computers probably cannot talk to
      > one-another directly, you can share a git repository, without
      > relying on a git hosting provider such as GitHub.
    

I really just want to weep. Hopefully some of this will go away with ip6 (no
more silly NATing for nothing). Broken networks with asymmetric bandwidth
hawked by dying conglomerates protecting their ancient signalling technology
(and now antiquated media distribution channels) will haunt us for decades.

[edit: quote formatting]

~~~
joeyh
I agree of course.. But it's even worse than that. Seems like half the time
ipv6 comes up on NANOG, they're talking about the abdomination that is NAT66.
(Rest of the time they're talking about NAT46 of course.)

I have little confidence in the Internet's end-to-end routing getting fixed
unless and until the Internet backbone itself changes shape to something less
conducive to monopoly.

------
scrrr
hm as someone who always has a few servers up in the cloud i found the idea
exotic at first. especially since you dont need github, any ssh connection
between two computers will do. but thats not always easy and the more i think
about it, git over xmpp sounds like a cool idea. but still, in the end one can
just email or dropbox the whole zipped repo. and git patches and whatnot.

~~~
jlgreco
I think, using git for what it traditionally is used for, there probably isn't
much demand for XMPP. Joey's thing seems to be expanding the horizons of what
we can use git for though. Building cooler toys _out of_ git, not just with
it.

------
rocky1138
This sounds really neat. What's it used for, though?

~~~
icebraining
Syncing between Git-Annex Assistant instances:
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/joeyh/git-annex-
assistan...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/joeyh/git-annex-assistant-
like-dropbox-but-with-your-own)

